# How big is the chanse?



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

3 RPB's in a 55gallon tank.

How big is the chanse that they will breed someday?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

1 in a million, you need a 120 at least to have a decent chance. it has happened before in smaller tanks, but very very rarely


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Rufus, I feel that you are giving the poor guy low hopes. Let make it sound better.

1 in 50 chances? Lol.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Point taken, you have the same odds for breeding as NC State winning the NCAA tourney. Granted you and I would like both to happen, but the odds just aren't in our favor.


----------

